# bf4 squad play (pc)



## 1ogic (Feb 28, 2014)

just looking for a few people to smoke out and get some teamwork going in game, name is 1ogic


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 28, 2014)

What console?


----------



## 1ogic (Mar 1, 2014)

i play on pc not so much a console..also if anybody has a clan or anything like that feel free to drop the info id like to be in something 18+ on the age and pretty laid back dont get me wrong i like winning but its not the end of the world when you lose


----------



## Letstrip (Mar 1, 2014)

Dammmn Im on ps3


----------

